# Ubuntu



## Capt Lightning (Aug 4, 2016)

I loathed Win 10 - it's taken a while to take all the junk out of it and make it into a usable system, but I'm still not very  happy with it.  

I decided to try Linux for a change, but rather than jumping in, I bought a cheap refurbished laptop and I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu 16.04.  This has not proved entirely straightforward as I had to remove Safeboot and change the boot order to load the IOS file.  Still, things are progressing - and I have my customised Win 8 laptop to fall back on.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 4, 2016)

I think you'll enjoy Linux, just takes some getting familiar with.    Did you run Ubuntu "live", or go right into installing to hard drive?    Running live helps the user make sure everything is working properly, before making the 'commitment'.


----------



## jujube (Aug 4, 2016)

I hate Windows 10 and my new Lenovo laptop, on which it came installed, with equal intensity.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 4, 2016)

jujube said:


> I hate Windows 10 and my new Lenovo laptop, on which it came installed, with equal intensity.



With your Lenovo laptop you may be entitled to a downgrade to Windows 7 or 8.1; see the following link:

https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/ht077446


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 5, 2016)

Having worked in IT most of my life, I was pretty familiar with command line instructions. I even did a bit of UNIX in my day.  It's starting to come back to me now.  I did try running it live from a USB to make sure everything worked before installing it on a DELL laptop.   My main Laptop is a Lenovo which I love.  It has Win 8 with Classic Shell installed so it runs as a Desktop - with the horrible 'Live tiles' disabled.  My Desktop machine is a Dell with Win 10.  Again I installed Classic Shell, removed the Live tiles and most of the 'Bloat ware' that it comes with.  Also disabled all the automatic updates, peer to peer comms etc..  I truly think it's one of their worst Windows versions.


----------

